# Little lump in the area where the stomach is.



## LankyDoodle

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When she was born, I noticed Isabella had a visible lump just about where her stomach would be and when he stomach muscles contracted it would move up and down, but not in a floaty kind of way - it is fixed. As she has gotten bigger it is less visible, but particularly after she has eaten it does protrude more, and it can always be felt, again more when she has eaten.

She has recently been diagnosed with quite bad reflux and are trying reflux treatments; if they don't work then we have to go back to be referred to the paediatricians because it could be some other problem (I know the name of it but won't get into it here as it's an aside I think). She is sick after every feed - mostly it's clear and has curdled milk in it, but sometimes (getting more and more often now) it is projectile and very thin (with some lumps in it sometimes), and there is loads of it. Then she wants feeding again straight afterwards and gets very grumpy! This isn't just little possets we are talking about - none of her possets are small, but the bigger ones to me look to be at least half her feed. As a result of this post-feed sickness, she is very slow to gain weight and has fallen from between 25th and 50th to between 9th and 25th. The HV comforted me when I was upset about this but said if she drops again to between 2nd and 9th then it will become an issue.

I guess what I am saying in a long-winded way is that I am worried that this is all linked. Is it normal for them to have this palapable and sometimes visible lump near the stomach? I didn't ask the dr as I was worried I was being thick and it was the diaphram or something!


----------



## Emma91

how big is the lump after feeding? like tennis ball size?


----------



## LankyDoodle

LOL no it's about 3cm diameter I would say. But her tummy is tiny atm anyway as she is only 8 weeks old at about 10lb.


----------



## Floralaura

Could it be a hernia? x


----------



## LankyDoodle

I was wondering this also, having just had a look online a bit.

Do other people's babies not have this lump, then? Oh dear, I did wonder if I was being neurotic.


----------



## jaybee

is it near the belly button? It does sound like a hernia. Have you had your 6 week check up? It should be spotted then. If not pop along to the doc hon.


----------



## LankyDoodle

Thanks jaybee. No it isn't near the belly button so can't be an umbilical hernia. How can I describe this? Erm, at the front where your ribcage forms a v shape, between there you can feel soft tissue and the bottom of the sternum. Behind the sternum is the oesophogus and that comes down into the stomach just below the ribcage. Well it is at this point where I think the lump is. It is just below the sternum, in the middle of the upside down v of the ribcage. When she cries her tummy tenses obviously, and it can be felt even more and moves up and down. She is also a very hiccuppy baby still at 8 weeks.

Oh no. I'm kinda worried to go back to him in case it is nothing as I was only there yesterday and I had my 6 week check two weeks ago but no, it wasn't picked up - he didn't notice a lump when he examined her but it has been there since she was born and I kinda made myself think it was normal. She was asleep during her 6 week check so he'd have had to press a bit harder to feel it as her tummy was relaxed. I don't want him to think I'm some kind of neurotic mother, but this all makes more sense now as her reflux is particularly bad and getting worse.


----------



## xerinx

If its just below the ribs, then its perfectly normal!! I took my eldest to the gp when i found it on him and the gp scared me senseless saying it was something dangerous and i had to get him hospital asap. We took him and the pead looked at him and laughed at the doctor. She said everyone has it but its mostly noticed in babies because as we get older we build muscle tone around it :D

I was scared for nothing but if it is that hun dont worry... see youre gp if you are really worried tho :D


----------



## Sam9kids

I dont know hun but wanted to send you a hug xxx


----------



## mummytobe

Might be completely different, but what you described it what my OH has and has had since he was born. He thought it was from an operation he had when he was baby, but he went to the drs the other day about it as its started to hurt (only where LO has been kicking him constantly) he said everyone had that but his is more visable..although apparently the dr didnt seem too sure of himself. Its never given my OH any problems tho! But if your worried defo go to the drs, id rather sound like a worried mum and everything be fine, than for it to be something else. I think i have a pic of my OHs lil lump if you wanted to compare lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Derrin has had something very similar since birth. I am happy to send you a pic of his belly if you want. He has been for xrays and they say that its nothing to worry about and that it will dissapear in time. I am back at the dermatologist with him in July but i am no longer worried after seeing the xray report. Apparently its quite common and my GP's daughter had one on her face until she was five. They call it a birthmark but on the inside.

Hope this helps put your mind at ease but i do think that you should mention ot to your GP.

Wendy


----------



## laura_jayne

Abi has this too. My HV says its just the muscles at the bottom of her ribcage. I find that it is more prominent when she is lying flat and can hardly be seen when she is upright. hope this helps :)


----------



## Oushka

lol B had/has similar and we were told its a spare rib!


----------



## LankyDoodle

Wow, thanks guys. I feel much better now! :o) I will mention it to my doc next time I see him but won't make a special appt for now unless her reflux gets worse! 

Thank you. :hugs: xx


----------



## sammyc_123

hi my son has this i have only noticed it the last week or so an he is nearly 11 weeks, hes suffered with reflux for 5 weeks now, i was wondering if the 2 are linked? his is about the size of a golf ball and some times looks bigger.
thanks


----------



## princessellie

mimies got one aswell, sometimes it disappears but most of the time its there, i was told that if its in her stomach its fine but if she ever got a lump in her crotch area i was to get her to doctor asap x


----------



## sammyc_123

i took him to a and e an the dr said she thinks it is a stomach muscle but she didnt really check him over much as hes going to see a gastro specialist in 2 weeks. i hope it is nothing but cant stop worrying.


----------



## first time x

Hi i know this is an old post im just hoping to get a reply, my little boy is 6 weeks old and was born with his twin brother at 34 weeks. Hes been doing really well was out of nicu after 2 weeks and has gained weight really well qnd is feeding, sleeping and waking well and has wet and dirty nappies every day. About a week or so ago i notices a small pea sized soft lumb right on the muscle line down his belly betweek his ribs. Does anyone kniw what this might be as docs have just brushed over it not really examining it properly and said they will check it in another couple of weeks so now ive tried looking online and scared mysekf. It sound similar to what some of you have described so wad wondering if you have pics or advice please? So worried and anxious :(


----------

